# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source >  joomla

## rezaaaaaaaaa

با سلام و خسته نباشید به فعالان این گروه 
سوالی داشتم در مورد جوملا
آیا ارزش کار کردن رو داره ، البته از نظر قدرت عرض میکنم و می تونه سایت های قدرتمند رو بسازه و سئال دیگه اینکه آیا بایستی آشنایی با PHP هم داشته باشیم آخه موتور آپاچی رو نصب میکنه + PHP , .......... 
مرسی از همه دوستان  :چشمک:

----------


## bahar_95

بدون آشنایی با php هم می تونید باهاش کار کنید. اما اگر بخواهید کامپوننت یا ماژولی روخودتون بنویسید، باید php بلد باشید. برای آشنایی بیشتر اینجا رو ببینید: http://www.joomfa.org

----------


## ميثم طاهري

دوستمون درست ميگن بدون php هم ميتونيد كار كنيد ولي كارتون مشكلتر ميشه

----------


## Yousha

Joomla رو بزارید کنار...
از هر 10 Bug که شناسایی میشه(با هر درجه ای)، یکشی ماله Joomla هستش! و ادامه داره...
از هر 10 حفره امنیتی(نرم افزاری) که شناسایی میشه، یکشی ماله Joomla هستش! و ادامه داره...
از هر 10 Issue منفی که شناسایی میشه، یکیش ماله Joomla هستش! و ادامه داره...
...
باز اینا بهترند: Drupal, Xoops, PHP-Fusion, PHP-Nuke, Wordpress, TinyPortal, Hacker-CMS, Oracle

----------


## HADEE_16

میشه چند تا از اون باگاش رو بگید
چیزای عجیب میشنوم

----------


## max2004

> Joomla رو بزارید کنار...
> از هر 10 Bug که شناسایی میشه(با هر درجه ای)، یکشی ماله Joomla هستش! و ادامه داره...
> از هر 10 حفره امنیتی(نرم افزاری) که شناسایی میشه، یکشی ماله Joomla هستش! و ادامه داره...
> از هر 10 Issue منفی که شناسایی میشه، یکیش ماله Joomla هستش! و ادامه داره...
> ...
> باز اینا بهترند: Drupal, Xoops, PHP-Fusion, PHP-Nuke, Wordpress, TinyPortal, Hacker-CMS, Oracle


بهتره درباره پروژه اي با اين همه توسعه دهنده و كاربرد در دنيا با ذكر منبع صحبت كنيد

----------


## heartshunter

> Joomla رو بزارید کنار...
> از هر 10 Bug که شناسایی میشه(با هر درجه ای)، یکشی ماله Joomla هستش! و ادامه داره...
> از هر 10 حفره امنیتی(نرم افزاری) که شناسایی میشه، یکشی ماله Joomla هستش! و ادامه داره...
> از هر 10 Issue منفی که شناسایی میشه، یکیش ماله Joomla هستش! و ادامه داره...
> ...
> باز اینا بهترند: Drupal, Xoops, PHP-Fusion, PHP-Nuke, Wordpress, TinyPortal, Hacker-CMS, Oracle


خیلی عجیبه ها!!
این cms ها از cms ی که چندین سال متوالی برترین cms شناخته شده بهترن!!؟؟
درسته که یکی دوسالی که drupal اول میشه ولی نباید به این سادگی ها درباره جوملا نظر داد

----------


## masoud 578

بي خودي نفرماييد جوملا باگ داره. منبع براي 1.5.15 بياوريد.
دليل اينكه دروپال دوسال اول شد اينه كه جوملا هر يك ما يك ورژن جديدش ميومد و براي ارتقا  هزاران مشكل پيش پاي كاربر  ميگذاشت.
وگرنه اصلا قابل مقايسه نيستند. جوملا در عرض دو روز ايندكس ميشه و تا صفحه اول گوگل مياد.(seo &sef)
دروپال امكاناتش در حد منفي 1 هم نيست در مقاسه با جوملا.
اين كه ميبينيد هك ميشه دليلش فراگير شدنشه. وقتي هر ننه قمر بوقي فهميده اينترنت وجود داره اومده سايت زده معلومه كه  يه جوجه هكر بوق تر از خودش مياد و هكش ميكنه. راهكارهاي امنيتي بسيار زياد وجود داره كه هك كردنشو غير ممكن ميكنه.يا اگر هك شد عرض 2 دقيقه ميشه برش گردوند.
هركي خواست بگه تا راهنماييش كنم.
در ضمن wp هم كه مال وبلاگه.بايد يه بيكار بشينه و توسعش بده.
نيوك هم كه ديگه گندش در اومده و مديرانش هم امنيتشو رد كردن.ميخواهيد منبع بيارم.
ولي جوملا هيچ نيازي هم به php نداره ولي اگر css بلد باشيد كه شاهكاره ولي بازم نيازي نيست.
چون ميليون ها ماژول و كامپاننت و پلاگين آماده براش وجود داره.

----------


## sherafatian

با عرض معذرت از همه باید بگم جوملا و در واقع سیستم مدیریت محتوا بسیار خوبه و حتی پر استفاده هاش مثل جوملا دارای امنیت خوب و در کنار قالب های بیشمار دارای ظاهر خوب هم هست، ضمنا اگه اصولی کار بشه و کاربر زیاد باهاش ور نره از لحاظ کد و استایل از w3 سند اعتبار داره ولی ...
*ولی* این سیستم ها برای ساخت سریع وب سایت های محدود در نظر گرفته شدن و اگر آقای رضا (شروع کننده بحث) فقط میخواد سایت بسازه مدیریت محتوا با ماژول های فراوان که داره عموما کارشو راه میندازه ولی اگر میخواد برنامه نویس و سایت ساز خوبی بشه حتما باید زبان تحت وب یاد بگیره به نظر من اینجوری حرفه ای تره

----------


## amin1136

سلام به دوستان
من میخواهم سایتم را به شرح ذیل راه اندازی کنم، ولی نمیدونم جوملا یا وردپرس و یا CMS های دیگه ای بتونند کمک کنند. میخواستم بدونم کدوم CMS را یاد بگیرم از نظر شما بهتر است و کارهای پیشرفته تری را  میتوان با آنها انجام داد؟
شرح سایتک
یک سایت خدماتی است. به این صورت که کارفرما به سایت ورود پیدا میکند و اطلاعات پروژه ای که میخواهد انجام شود را ثبت می کند سپس این کارها طبق دسته بندی برای اعضای کارجوی سایت که قبلا عضو سایت شده اند فرستاده می شود و آنها این مشخصات پروزه ها را بررسی کرده و جواب میدهند. بعد نتایج به کارفرما  ارسال می شود و قراداد بسته میشود. البته نیازی نیست همه ی این مراحلی که گفتم به صورت اتومانیک اتفاق بیافتد و اگر برخی از کارها به صورت دستی هم باشه موردی نداره. مثل ارسال نتایج کارها به کارفرما.
میخوام بدونم این کار با CMS  های موجود قابل انجام هستش؟؟ کدوم را برم پیشرفته یادبگیرم
ممنون دوستانی که اطلاعات دارند بنده را راهنمایی کنند
تشکر

----------


## terminator68

سلام.
به نظر من وردپرس برای اینکارتون خیلی خوب هستش و خیلی راحت جواب میده...
به نسبت از جوملا هم بهتره...
خیلی از سایت هخای خارجی بزرگ از وردپرس استفاده می کنند.

خود core جوملا باگ داره...remote sql داره که 0day هستش...
داره تو بازار سیاه خرید و فروش میشه...

بگذریم...
ولی همون ورد پرس کار کن بهتره و ساده تر.... :چشمک:

----------


## amin1136

سلام به دوستان
یک مشکلی در نصب افزونه joombri  در جوملا 2.5 داشتم.
وقتی  توی بخش افزونه ها این پلاگین را وارد میکنم. ارور در نصبش میده. ارور زیر ظاهر میشه: چه جوری میتونم این مشکل را حل کنم
لطفا بنده را راهنمایی کنید
سپاس

JInstaller: :نصب: فایل نصب XML یافت نشد

----------


## rooterror

> سلام.
> به نظر من وردپرس برای اینکارتون خیلی خوب هستش و خیلی راحت جواب میده...
> به نسبت از جوملا هم بهتره...
> خیلی از سایت هخای خارجی بزرگ از وردپرس استفاده می کنند.
> 
> خود core جوملا باگ داره...remote sql داره که 0day هستش...
> داره تو بازار سیاه خرید و فروش میشه...
> 
> بگذریم...
> ولی همون ورد پرس کار کن بهتره و ساده تر....


ببخشید یه توضیحی در مورد core میدید ؟

یه نگاهیم به این صفحه بندازین نشون میده در حال حاضر بیشترین گزارش های در مورد وردپرس بوده

https://www.exploit-db.com/webapps/

البته هر دوتا از این سی ام اس ها خوب و پر قدرت هستن ، بستگی به خودتون داره که کاری که میخوایید انجام بدید چی هست .


https://www.exploit-db.com/webapps/

----------


## intheway

> با سلام و خسته نباشید به فعالان این گروه 
> سوالی داشتم در مورد جوملا
> آیا ارزش کار کردن رو داره ، البته از نظر قدرت عرض میکنم و می تونه سایت های قدرتمند رو بسازه و سئال دیگه اینکه آیا بایستی آشنایی با PHP هم داشته باشیم آخه موتور آپاچی رو نصب میکنه + PHP , .......... 
> مرسی از همه دوستان



من شدیدا پیشنهاد میکنم اگر میخواید به صورت طولانی مدت سیتمی رو پشتیبانی بکنید ، خودتون PHP رو یاد بگیرید چون اگه بلد نباشید شدیدا به مشکل میخورید . من خودم WordPress رو بیش تر میپسندم و به نظرم ساده تر هست

----------


## intheway

حداقل دستورات SQL و کار با PHP_MY_ADMIN رو وقت بزارید یاد بگیرید خیلی به کارتون میاد..

----------


## tavrizhark

خیلی عالی بود

----------


## tavrizhark

خیلی عالی بود

----------

